# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Chương trình ghép đoàn Hạ Long – Cát Bà (Chương trình: 2 ngày 1 đêm)

## msdiep

*Du lịch Hạ Long – Cát Bà*
*(Chương trình: 2 ngày 1 đêm, khởi hành hàng ngày -> Ô tô)*

Đảo Cát Bà rộng trên 100 km2, là một khu rừng nguyên sinh, cách Hà Nội 150 km về phía Đông. Cát Bà là một cụm núi đá vôi, có đường bờ biển khúc khuỷu và có nhiều đảo nhỏ bao quanh với nhiều bãi biển như Dương Gianh, Cát Cò, Cát Dứa... Cát Bà có nhiều bãi san hô rộng lớn như Vạn Hà, Áng Thảm... Ngày nay, Cát Bà trở thành vườn quốc gia, bảo tồn trong lòng mình hệ sinh thái rừng nhiệt đới nguyên sinh gồm 600 loài thực vật với nhiều cây quí như Báng, Gội Nếp, Săng Lẻ, Kim Giao... Thế giới động vật ở đây cũng vô cùng phong phú là nơi sinh sống của nhiều động vật có giá trị như Voọc đầu trắng, Voọc quần đùi, Cầy Giông, Khỉ mặt đỏ, Khỉ đuôi lợn...

*Chương trình chi tiết:*

*Ngày 01: Hà Nôi – Hạ Long   (Ăn trưa, tối)*

08h00: Xe đón Quý Khách khởi hành đi Hạ Long. Trên đường đi Quý Khách dừng chân tại thành phố Hải Dương nghỉ ngơi và thư giãn.
11h30: Đến Hạ Long, Quý Khách thưởng thức bữa trưa với các món ăn hải sản ở nhà hàng hoặc trên tàu.
13h00: Tàu đưa Quý Khách đi thăm vịnh, tận mắt chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp huyền bí của Vịnh Hạ Long với hàng ngàn hòn đảo lớn nhỏ khác nhau. Trên đường đi Quý Khách có cơ hội ngắm nhìn làng chài trên vịnh, ngắm hòn Chó Đá, hòn Gà Chọi, đỉnh Lư Hương, hòn ngón tay,… Thăm động Thiên Cung – hang Đầu Gỗ hoặc thăm hang Sửng Sốt… - những hang động đẹp nhất của vịnh.
16h30: Tàu đưa Quý Khách đến đảo Cát Bà. Quý khách lên xe vào khách sạn trên đảo Cát Bà làm thủ tục nhận phòng. Quý Khách có thể tự do nghỉ ngơi tắm biển ở Cát Cò I, Cát Cò II, Cát Cò III. Ăn tối, nghỉ đêm ở khách sạn. Buổi tối quý khách tự do dạo chơi quanh thị trấn Cát Bà và ngắm cảnh biển về đêm.

*Ngày 02: Cát Bà – Hạ Long – Hà Nội         (Ăn, sáng, trưa)*

08h00: Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn xe đưa Quý Khách trở lại bến tàu quay về Hạ Long. Trên đường về Quý Khách có cơ hội ngắm nhìn cảnh Hạ Long thơ mộng, chứng kiến cuộc sống tấp nập của ngư dân.
11h30: Đến bến Hạ Long. Quý Khách thưởng thức bữa trưa ở nhà hàng trên thành phố Hạ Long.
13h00: Quý Khách lên xe trở về Hà Nội, trên đường về Quý Khách nghỉ chân tại Thành Phố Hải Dương thưởng thức các đặc sản như bánh đậu xanh, bánh gai...

*Giá tour trọn gói cho 1 khách: 1.800.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn, khách đoàn liên hệ)*

* GIÁ BAO GỒM

- Xe du lich phục vụ theo chương trình
- Khách sạn 3 sao trung tâm ở Cát Bà Holiday view Hotel  (02 khách/phòng)
- Các bữa ăn trong chương trình (03 bữa chính 01 bữa phụ)
- Vé tham quan thắng cảnh theo chương trình
- Tàu thăm vịnh Hạ Long
- Hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình
- Nước uống trên xe, y tế dự phòng.

* GIÁ VÉ KHÔNG BAO GỒM

- Phí chèo thuyền Kayak. Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, hoá đơn VAT.
* Lưu ý: - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## msdiep

*Du lịch Phủ Giầy - Đền Trần – Cổ Lễ* 
*(Thời gian: 1 ngày, phương tiện ôtô)*

_Có thể nói, Nam Định là một trong những địa phương giàu tài nguyên thiên nhiên và tài nguyên nhân văn thuận lợi cho phát triển nhiều loại hình du lịch, trong đó tiêu biểu là: du lịch nhân văn, du lịch sinh thái, du lịch biển, du lịch nghỉ dưỡng và tham quan các di tích, cảnh quan danh thắng như Đền Trần ,chùa Cổ Lễ, phủ Giầy ngày càng thu hút nhiều du khách._
*Chương trình chi tiết*:
*06h30:* Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Nam Định. Điểm đầu tiên quý khách thăm quan và lễ là đền Trần, nghe giới thiệu lịch sử xây dựng đất nước,và 3 lần đánh thắng quân Nguyên – Mông của các vua quan thời Trần. Sau đó đoàn lên xe đi thăm quan chùa Cổ Lễ hay còn gọi là Quang Thần tự là một ngôi chùa nổi tiếng nằm ở thị trấn Cổ Lễ, huyện Trực Ninh, tỉnh Nam Định. Trong chùa có quả chuông Đại Hồng Chung lớn nhất Việt Nam được Hòa thượng Thích Thế Long cho đúc vào năm 1936
*11h00*:Quý khách lên xe đi ăn trưa,nghỉ ngơi tại nhà hàng
*Chiều:* 13h00 Tiếp tục đi thăm quan và lễ Phủ Giầy (nơi thờ bà chúa Liễu Hạnh - một nơi nổi tiếng và linh thiêng) tại đây quý khách sẽ tìm hiểu về tín ngưỡng thờ Mẫu của dân gian Việt Nam.
*16h00*: Quý khách lên xe về.
*18h00:* Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát, chia tay quý khách, kết thúc chương trình.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 350.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Giá trên bao gồm:*
- Phương tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại. 
- Mức ăn: 80.000đ/ bữa chính  (1 bữa trưa).
- Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến.
- Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh 
-  Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, phí bảo hiểm mức đền bù tối đa là 10 000 000đ/ người.
- Khuyến mại : Nước uống trên xe.
*Giá trên không bao gồm:*
- Thuế VAT, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.
-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 –  5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 6 - 11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 12 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
_* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào đầu tuần - cuối tuần và phụ thuộc vào số lượng đoàn._

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp* 
*Email: * *sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website:* *www.dulichanhsaomoi.com*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## poohtravel

*Du lịch*  *Bắc Kinh* 
*(Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm, phương tiện Máy bay)*

*Lịch trình chi tiết :*
*NGÀY 01: KHỞI HÀNH ĐI BẮC KINH           (Ăn: Trưa MB, Chiều)* 
*07h00’*_:_ Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn đưa ra sân bay Quốc tế *Nội Bài* đáp chuyến bay VN 900 lúc *10h05’*đi *Bắc Kinh*. *14h30’*: Đến *Bắc Kinh,* xe và HDV địa phương đón đoàn tại sân bay, đưa đoàn về khách sạn. Quý khách tự do mua sắm trên đường Bắc Kinh. Ăn tối, Quý khách xem các tiết mục biểu diễn xiếc đặc sắc của Trung Hoa. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn*LiChang**** hoặc tương đương.

*NGÀY 02: BẮC KINH             (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)*
Sau bữa sáng, quý khách tham quan *Vạn Lý Trường Thành* _- một kỳ quan duy nhất có thể nhìn thấy từ vệ tinh,_ thăm và kiểm tra sức khoẻ miễn phí tại *Xí nghiệp bào chế thuốc bắc Đồng Nhân Đường -* _nơi quay bộ phim truyền hình nổi tiếng “Danh Gia Vọng Tộc”,_ Buổi chiều đoàn tham quan*Thập Tam Lăng, Trường Lăng* _- lăng tẩm của các vua chúa_, thăm quan và chụp ảnh lưu niệm tại*sân vận động Tổ Chim - nơi diên ra lễ khai mạc và bế mạc Olympic Bắc Kinh 2008.* Thăm*Cảnh Thái Lam.* Bữa tối quý khách thưởng thức món vịt quay Bắc Kinh. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*NGÀY 03: BẮC KINH           (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)*
Sau khi ăn sáng, quý khách tham quan *Quảng Trường Thiên An Môn* - _trung tâm chính trị của Bắc Kinh_ _với_ *Đại Lễ Đường, Lăng Mao Chủ Tịch, Đài tưởng niệm các anh hùng liệt sỹ; Thăm Cố Cung (Tử Cấm Thành)* _-_ _cung điện lớn nhất thế giới với 9999 gian điện nguy nga tráng lệ_. Chiều: Đoàn tham quan*Di Hoà Viên* - _cung điện Hoàng đế đời Minh, Thanh_ với *Cung Từ Hy,* *Tháp Dâng Hương, Vạn Thọ Đường, Hồ Côn Minh.*Quý khách được thư giãn và thưởng thức các loại trà nổi tiếng Trung Hoa như *Trà Long Tỉnh, Trà Ô long*. Tại quán trà đạo *Dr Tea*. Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*NGÀY 04: BẮC KINH - HÀ NỘI           (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa)*
Quý khách ăn sáng, tự do mua sắm hàng lưu niệm tại *Tây Đơn* hoặc *Vương Phủ Tỉnh* _- đây là những khu phố thương mại sầm uất nhất Bắc Kinh với các siêu thị lớn nhất Trung Quốc_. Quý khách ăn trưa và sửa soạn hành lý trước khi ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay VN 901 lúc *15h30’* về *Hà Nội.18h20’*_:_ Về tới *Nội Bài* xe đón quý khách về điểm xuất phát. Chia tay đoàn, kết thúc chương trình.

*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH: 489 USD
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 16 khách)*

** Giá bao gồm:
*- _Vé máy bay khứ hồi HAN - PEK - HAN. Lệ phí sân bay quốc tế, phụ thu nhiên liệu HK
 - Khách sạn 3 sao Trung tâm thành phố (02ng ười/phòng, trường hợp lẻ nam, nữ 3ng ười/phòng.
 - Các bữa ăn theo ch ư ơng trình (08 món chính + một canh)
 - Ph ương tiện vận chuyển trong và ngoài nước: xe du lịch máy lạnh đời mới.
 - Thủ tục Visa XNC Trung Quốc, vé thắng cảnh vào cửa lần một.
 - H ướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt, Bảo hiểm du lịch Bảo Minh mức đền bù tối đa 10.000 USD/ vụ.
_** Giá không bao gồm:
*_- Hộ chiếu, chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, chi phí điện thoại, giặt là, phòng đơn, thuế VAT..._ 
* * Ghi chú: 
*_- Khách đi bằng hộ chiếu, trẻ em có hộ chiếu riêng hoặc chung cùng bố, mẹ còn hạn trên 6 tháng.
 - Mỗi Quý khách cần chuẩn bị 02 tấm ảnh 4 x6 chụp trên nền phông mầu trắng để xin cấp VISA.
 - Trẻ em dư ới 2 tuổi thu 40% 2 - d ưới 12 tuổi thanh toán 75% giá tour (ngủ cùng ng ười lớn); từ 12 tuổi trở lên thanh toán bằng ng ười lớn_.
_- Gía trên không áp dụng cho dịp cao điểm như: 30/4 & 01/5,Quốc khánh, Noel, Tết, Hội chợ Quốc tế_



*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322 Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

